# The good old Touring Cars



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Classic Vid met Soper at Goodwood this year had a chat nice guy


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Love it! The yellow and blue Cavaliers! The Left hand drive Germans, and proper fords! 

My favourite was when they introduced the Estate Volvos!!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

BTCC is where it's at.

IT's a great day out. It just needs to be back on the beeb to get the Exposure.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

The good old Volvo t5's :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I've watched that clip so many times and it never gets boring. Watch at 4:07 for some classic Murray .

I've only really just got back into the BTCC. with the larger range of manufacturers represented and variation between the types of engine and drivetrains on the grid the racing less predictable and therefore better.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

dubber said:


> The good old Volvo t5's :thumb:


actually there were tuned 2.0 20v engines, not T5s.

http://www.volvoclub.org.uk/press/pdf/presskits/850RacingPressKit.pdf

:thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Proper racing!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ah the good old days, T5 was still a 5 pot though


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great post mate, love thos E36 RACING TANKS!!!!!!!!! :argie::argie:

So raw :devil::devil:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Never got bored of watching those three laps. This is another classic Bathurst race, still have it on video.





 &


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

love it


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I love the old volvos. As you can tell LOL


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

There is a DW member here who is related to Andy Rouse I believe


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

The 90's where the btcc hey days absolutely loved watching it on grandstand usually a Saturday lunchtime iirc, the old cavalier with the gold bbs wheels where awesome as were the E36's such a timeless shape.

My dad had a cavalier 4x4 turbo new in around 92/93 and what a great car still quick by today's standards for a family saloon, hope the BTCC gets back to those levels of excitement.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> There is a DW member here who is related to Andy Rouse I believe


Interesting, my brother in law is his nephew. Sadly he views a car only as a way from getting to A to B.


----------



## jam3s (Nov 25, 2010)

those were the days


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Excellent post those were the races I first watched with my dad that really got me into cars and motorsport. I really enjoy BTCC but think there is something missing compared to those days.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh the memories, loved the cavaliers one of the reasons I bought a cav turbo. They way they "leant" on each other and kept going.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

DiscoTD5 said:


> Oh the memories, loved the cavaliers one of the reasons I bought a cav turbo. They way they "leant" on each other and kept going.


They could get away with so much more then. Driving antics that were standard then would get drivers fined/banned/docked points now.
Probably why racing is not as much fun for us spectators now........


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

The crashes were what always made the touring cars so spectacularly good to watch (obviously not when the drivers got hurt), but the promise of big crashes and the drivers running each other off the track couldn't fail to please.






EDIT: There are so many good crashes to choose from this guy has had to make 5 videos to get them all in, this is just two seasons worth.


----------



## b7uce (Mar 25, 2011)

Wish I was around then to see these races. Always been interested in it but never been able to follow a season till this year, enough crashes to keep us going this year I think.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Surprised nobody has posted up Charlie Cox trying to beat the traffic jam out of Thruxton before the racing had finished.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Probably the best driving ever, Soper p'd off at everyone so takes Cleland out.






Steve Soper from last to well off 

John


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ye my early memories of motorsport. Oulton park tyring to get my photo taken near to the 'Kaliber' Sierra RS Cosworth. I remember Mike Smith was a privateer in a BMW. He crashed out one day and then had to put up with 300 people watching him struggle to get his helicopter started. I remember the applause as if it happened yesterday. :lol::lol:

Mike got the last laugh though : http://www.flyingtv.co.uk


----------

